# Seagull S6 Acoustic



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I see these beauties going for $300 on Ebay. Anybody else realise the quality of tone and sound that these instruments throw at you? I've got a pretty heavily used 2001 S6 that will kick the shit out of any $2000 guitar any day IMHO. I've had too many compliments on the sound of this guitar to dismiss it as a cheap ass Canuck wannabe. It is the real deal IMO!

Love it to the bone! Very underrated axe here IMO.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One of my adult students has a Seagull S6 that is pretty beat up. He practically sleeps with it, thrashes the hell out of it, drags it everywhere, camping, hiking, even international travel. It looks plain but sounds and plays great. It will need a refret in a couple of years, and could do with a good cleaning, but likely is as sound as the day it was made. He wants an additional guitar but is afraid he won't find one as good.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Personally I don't like the sound of these, I found them too bright. I also can't stand the super wide fretboard or the weird headstock. But it's all personal preference of course.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like them. I have owned a couple of its brothers, the S & P with a cedar top and and A & L in maple. Unlike Guncho, I like the wider fretboard. (I likely have larger hands than he does and thus the difference in fretboard preference). There is nothing wrong with the sound, even though, as Guncho says the S6 is too bright. It is bright but if that's the sound you prefer, the S6 is a very good guitar.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hmm. I don't find my S6 bright at all. It does have the wider fret board so takes some getting used to. Really great for finger style for sure though.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Bright, brash.

Play one side by side with a spruce top, mahogany back and sides guitar.

Not saying that's a bad thing, it's just not my thing.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Guncho said:


> Bright, brash.
> 
> Play one side by side with a spruce top, mahogany back and sides guitar.
> 
> Not saying that's a bad thing, it's just not my thing.


I'll have to try that. From what I remember when I was trying a bunch out that year (2001), the one I picked was the least bright of a number of them. Not sure if I tried the Mahogany with Spruce though. Could very well be that there wasn't one on the rack at the time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> Hmm. I don't find my S6 bright at all. It does have the wider fret board so takes some getting used to. Really great for finger style for sure though.


I would say it's only bright, relatively speaking, when comparing it to other guitars and that is not a bad thing. I wouldn't, for example, say it's as bright as many Taylors, which tone I don't care for.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Dorian2 said:


> I'll have to try that. From what I remember when I was trying a bunch out that year (2001), the one I picked was the least bright of a number of them. Not sure if I tried the Mahogany with Spruce though. Could very well be that there wasn't one on the rack at the time.


There is no spruce/mahogany S6. I believe they are cedar/wild cherry.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't find them bright, but regardless, if you find one that is, it's an easy fix with string, pick, saddle, nut, and technique choices.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I do like the Godin brands--and they would certainly be in the running if I ever decide to actually buy an acoustic 6 string (I have a 12 string (S&P) and a classical.

Nothing wrong with a guitar if you love it.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Sure, there are better guitars, (if you want to spend thousands of dollars rather than hundreds) but I don't think you can beat Seagull in the "biggest bang for your buck" department. Another thing I've noted about them is consistency. While some makes are very hit & miss, the Seagull S6 seems (to me) to be all good, all the time.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

They are a good bang for your buck but I would say so are the Yamaha FG 800 series.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

The Yamaha's are pretty nice to. Tried a few out here and there. I understand a number of the people here have some higher end acoustic guitars, but considering I only took up Acoustic 3 or 4 years ago (yes, I bought the Seagull in 2001 and didn't break it out seriously for a good while). So I'll suggest I have a pretty damn good beginner guitar. haha...doesn't really sound beginner in my hands.


----------



## annuvin (Mar 24, 2017)

Guncho said:


> There is no spruce/mahogany S6. I believe they are cedar/wild cherry.


I have a Seagull Coastline S6 Spruce. It has a cherry body with a spruce top. I paid around $430 for it last summer and it blew away every other acoustic in its price range, and I have got a lot of compliments on the guitar's tone. I did find that the kind of strings you use have a massive effect on the brightness of the tone. I was told that Godin ships these guitars strung with D'addario Bronze Phosphor Lights, however they sounded awful on mine when I changed them from the originals. I promptly switched to Martin 80/20 Bronze Lights and the tone was much, much better. YMMV.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> They are a good bang for your buck but I would say so are the Yamaha FG 800 series.


Having played both, I would put them on par. I like the looks of the Godin guitars better, while the sustain on the Yamaha's is better than the Godins. The sound of each is different so you have to pick one or the other or have one of each.


----------



## Scriptor (Jun 12, 2015)

Got the Entourage Rustic with cedar top and I just love it. The sound is great for the price. The wider fretboard is a plus for me.


----------

